# COUNT w/multiple FILTERS in PowerPivot/DAX



## stbrooks13 (Nov 16, 2016)

I have the proper formula as follows, but in my PowerPivot table, this measure is appearing on both the Intern and Associate rows as shown in the link below.  What should the formula be so that it only appears on the Intern row, as it doesn't apply to the Associate row?

=CALCULATE(COUNT(Activity[Offer Accepted]),
 Activity[Offer Accepted]>0, 
 Activity[Job Level]="Intern", 
 Activity[1st or Rehire]="Rehire"
)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4fCnnVL7eHCUEhGX1llTnVvaWc/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Ozeroth (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi,
The simplest solution here would be just to add VALUES ( Activity[Job Level] ) as an argument for CALCULATE to retain the current filter on Job Level (the existing formula is replacing the filter on Job Level):


```
=
CALCULATE (
    COUNT ( Activity[Offer Accepted] ),
    Activity[Offer Accepted] > 0,
    Activity[Job Level] = "Intern",
    [COLOR=#ff0000][B]VALUES ( Activity[Job Level] )[/B][/COLOR],
    Activity[1st or Rehire] = "Rehire"
)
```


----------



## stbrooks13 (Nov 16, 2016)

Worked like a charm, thank you so much!


----------

